# Bán máy giặt công nghiệp tại huyện yên thành,giá rẻ,giao tận nhà



## tuvankhachhang (7/7/19)

*BÁN MÁY GIẶT CÔNG NGHIỆP TẠI HUYỆN YÊN THÀNH*
*VUI LÒNG LIÊN HỆ : 0966.065.063 HOẶC 090.4994.832 (NGUYỄN KIÊN)*

Chúng tôi chuyên sản xuất và cung cấp máy giặt công nghiệp giá rẻ
ĐỊA CHỈ : KHU 9 - XÃ BA TRẠI - BA VÌ -HÀ NỘI

Máy giặt một mẻ được 50 kg quần áo hoặc 5 chăn to một mẻ, máy có khung vỏ bằng inox không gỉ cho độ bền vượt trội





























































MÁY SẤY CÔNG NGHIỆP TỰ CHẾ






























​


----------

